# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Plants for WTF's

## Frogsandlizards24

What are some good live (non poisonous) plants for my whites tree frogs? I want to make they're vivarium more natural so please reply :Smile:

----------


## Daniel

pothos, haert leaf plants, umbrella plants, air plants and a lot more.

----------

